# So I got a ticket today



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah thats correct, the Genesee County weighmaster nailed me today and guess what the ticket was for? I guess my plow on my dump truck is to wide for road use without a permit. He said that 
8 ft is the legal limit and my plow is a 9 ft plus the wings. He actually would not let me drive the truck back to the yard with the wings on it and of course they have locks holding them on so I had to leave it in the parking lot I was PLOWING when he pulled me over, and then I went back with bolt cutters to take the wings off. He said if I do get a permit, that all that includes is I can use the truck during daylight hours only except for on weekends and holidays. I asked if it mattered that we do municipal work and he replied that it is even illegal for the county trucks to be wider if in the inproper times. THIS IS CRAP!!!!

The weighmasters have really been putting a hurting on us contractors around here..Anybody else having any "piggy" issues?


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

how wide is the plow at full angle?


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

ive never heard of such permit. you mean to tell me that any plow over 8ft you need to have a permit ? and you cant work at night? what a joke, the only thing that will get you a ticket around my area is if your over weight, if you have a load that is not covered or if you have sand on your bumper/tow plate...ive even plowed my way down a steep hill with a state trooper behind me before and didnt get in trouble.


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

bryanj23;361700 said:


> how wide is the plow at full angle?


The ticket says 10-6" with the wings on it. The plow itself is 9ft


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Here I believe the widest load you can have is 8.5 im not sure but i will have to check. but a 9 ft angled fits within that. Iv never heard of anyone requiring a permit for a 9 ft plow. Angle your plow and measure from one point straight across like your making a triangle to the other side and see how wide it is.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

He pulled you over when you were plowing or when you were on the road ? 
If he got you in the lot while plowing, thats BS and he can't prove you went down the road with it. 
Our legal width is 102".


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Earthscapes;361719 said:


> Our legal width is 102".


Same here,you can run anything you want as long as it's 102" or less angled.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

heres what i found
http://law.onecle.com/michigan/motor-vehicles/mcl-257-717.html


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

B&B;361720 said:


> Same here,you can run anything you want as long as it's 102" or less angled.


same here 102 is max width with out it being consider a wide load, and needing all permits and such to go with it.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I saw you sitting in the Fenton bowl parking lot and had just past the weigh master and i figure he got you ! The bald weigh master is the worst ! White pine got hit for the same thing in December i here. We have a truck that is the same as you guys and drive it with the plow angled. I was told not to even drive in Grand Blanc with wings on cos GB Twp police will pull you over and ticket you.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

DID THIS HAVE ANTHING TO DO WITH HIS WIFE
WHAT WERE YOU DOING THE NIGHT BEFORE??    LOL


----------



## Farm Boss (Jan 20, 2007)

What a joke huh! Sounds like the trooper was a little hungry for some action! I mean come on!!! Never had any trouble here with my plowing, but boy you better have everything DOT to the max with your bigger trucks and trailers here! Its an all out ticket war here for that. Good luck!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

People, you really need to know the law before you work, figure it out.

Yes, a 9' plow, angled is within the 102" (8' 6" for you that can't do the math) but the original poster said that he had a 9' plow with wings.

That's illegal.

It's no different than someone that doesn't pay tax.

It's no different than someone that doesn't have license plates.

It's no different than someone that doesn't have the right lettering, DOT number (if needed), medical card, extinguisher, etc.

People are on here talking about lowballers that don't follow the law, yet complain when the law busts someone.

This should be a lesson learned. If you're running wings on a plow that's over 8', that you'd best pull the wings off from lot to lot.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

LwnmwrMan22;361900 said:


> People, you really need to know the law before you work, figure it out.
> 
> Yes, a 9' plow, angled is within the 102" (8' 6" for you that can't do the math) but the original poster said that he had a 9' plow with wings.
> 
> ...


Before bashing and scorning people, it might help to keep your facts straight. Law in MI is 96" not the 102".

Reading does help one understand the law. Good place to start.

Still 10' 6" is pushing it. The OP might of had a chance if he could show that the wings would come off. I would bet the ticket was written after the officer saw that the wings could not come off.

I was thinking that he would have a chance fighting the ticket as it was in a parking lot. There is some crap in the law somewhere that lets them do it, if they knew you had, or were, getting on a public way.

To bad he did not try to get you with a Blizzard 810 or 8611 with the wings open in the lot. That would of made of a good comedy.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

If they are Pro Wings, I believe it says in the instructions not to put them on a plow over 8 feet in length. I always assumed it was because of the DOT laws. Guess maybe i was right?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

ThisIsMe;361924 Before bashing and scorning people said:


> I guess I don't really understand your point with the first line???
> 
> So the law is 96", I was giving him 6" more leeway, all the more reason that he's illegal then.
> 
> After all, 10'6" IS 126" the last time I did the math, 30" wider than legal..... in MI.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

It means, get your fact straight before you criticize others.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

If I read BNC posts correctly, the solution to your problem is very simple. Go to Staples or Office max and get cards printed up saying rabbits and snow removal with your number on it. Then get a male and female horseshoe rabbit and carry them around in the back of the truck. Hey you are making a delivery. You are in the husbandry business. It wouldn't hurt to be wearing a hat made with fox fur when he stops you the next time. You have to use horseshoe rabbits(their natural habitat is cold snowy weather) or the DRB(dirty rotten *******) will give you a ticket for crueltry to animals.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Hey Isn't basta_d a husbandry term


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

paphillips;361778 said:


> I was told not to even drive in Grand Blanc with wings on cos GB Twp police will pull you over and ticket you.


The GB Twp. police will pull you over for any little thing they can. Since they started their own little "carrier control", they have a field day on all the lawn service trucks out there...good revenue. All trucks must be lettered, safety equip., etc. All flatbeds and dumps must have GVW tags if they are pulling a trailer,...etc..


----------



## Mudman78 (Dec 31, 2006)

Not sure about anywhere else but here in Jersey parking lots fall into the same jusristiction as roads. Any private property that is open and acessable to the public (mall parking lot, gas station, etc...) is not considered private property and all motor vehicle laws apply.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ThisIsMe;361924 said:


> Before bashing and scorning people, it might help to keep your facts straight. Law in MI is 96" not the 102".
> 
> Reading does help one understand the law. Good place to start.
> 
> ...


State law in MI is 102", individual counties can adopt state law or keep it at 96". Most have adopted the state width, but not all.

Can't remember exactly, but Motor Carrier\DOT does not require a reason (primary offense) to pull a truck over in MI. I believe that they can pull someone over in a private lot as well and do a check, so the statement that he saw they were not removeable might have been correct and the reason he got the ticket.

Can't really argue with lwnmrman22, it is the law and you need to know it and follow it. That being said, I would go find some muni trucks, measure them and see how many are overwidth and ask when the last time they got a ticket, even though they are exempt from overweight, overwidth, tarping, hours worked but not CDL's. Bet they haven't.

One of my trucks just got pulled over last week because the plate wasn't visible. Covered with snow and by the back blade. Not sure where we're supposed to mount our plates where they are visible and how we're supposed to keep the snow off, but he was on a fishing expedition. He then asked about the plow width, 8'6", he measures says yup you're right (Gotta love Blizzard 8611's). Did find out that someone lost the registration, but didn't get ticketed for it, luckily.

It is all about revenue generation. I will say that anybody that has wings on a truck and does not angle the blade deserves a ticket and the maximum allowable fine. Just angle your plow when on the road, it's the smart thing to do. If not, take your wings off.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;362220 said:


> State law in MI is 102", individual counties can adopt state law or keep it at 96". Most have adopted the state width, but not all.


See this is where it gets confusing. The cop told the OP that 8' was the law and the link that BNC http://law.onecle.com/michigan/motor-vehicles/mcl-257-717.html has it at 8' as well. If I read it correctly a trailer can go to 102" but the vehicle is 96".

Of course now you mention a cop said 8'6" and the OP had another cop saying 8'. Glad to see they are as confused as we are. Christ, pretty soon you will need to consult a lawyer before you can leave your driveway.

I think the safest way is just to put some State or county markings on the truck. Seems like in most states that is the free ticket to do what ever you want. I have seen a few highway departments here cry they need money as their trucks are to the point of being unsafe, yet you still see them run 12' blades and 15k to 20k overweight.

Grandscapes.. help us out.  Did you get the ticket after he saw that you could not remove the wings?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yep, I see that, but if you look at this subparagraph a14 of section B1 of Article XVLW blah, blah, blah it says:

(7) The director of the state transportation department, a county road commission, or a local authority may designate a highway under the agency's jurisdiction as a highway on which a person may operate a vehicle or vehicle combination that is not more than 102 inches in width, including load, the operation of which would otherwise be prohibited by this section. 

The state does allow 102" and counties may or may not adopt the above. Kent County where most of my work has, not sure about the others or Genessee.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;362379 said:


> Yep, I see that, but if you look at this subparagraph a14 of section B1 of Article XVLW blah, blah, blah it says:
> 
> (7) The director of the state transportation department, a county road commission, or a local authority may designate a highway under the agency's jurisdiction as a highway on which a person may operate a vehicle or vehicle combination that is not more than 102 inches in width, including load, the operation of which would otherwise be prohibited by this section.
> 
> The state does allow 102" and counties may or may not adopt the above. Kent County where most of my work has, not sure about the others or Genessee.


I see now. Still confusing (same here as well). So if you have a 9' plow in Kent County, and your dealer is in the next county and only allowed 8' you are screwed if you need repair.

Laws just get more and more confusing each day, and here is a perfect example. 

So how do you know that each county if different? How do you know if it is revoked?

I know the old saying "ignorance of the law.......", but heck it sure is hard to keep up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ThisIsMe;362401 said:


> I see now. Still confusing (same here as well). So if you have a 9' plow in Kent County, and your dealer is in the next county and only allowed 8' you are screwed if you need repair.
> 
> Laws just get more and more confusing each day, and here is a perfect example.
> 
> ...


I have no idea if you're not hauling regularly. Sort of like the weight limits in the spring, you have to get the right phone number and hope you get a return call from one of your employees--a government employee.

Although, AFAIK, 102" is the limit statewide on all state roads, so even in a county that doesn't adopt the 102" limit, you're still OK on state roads, which would be like expressways and even 2 lane highways like in the UP. Turn off that state road and you can be nailed.

Are you completely confused now? I know I am.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;362406 said:


> I have no idea if you're not hauling regularly. Sort of like the weight limits in the spring, you have to get the right phone number and hope you get a return call from one of your employees--a government employee.
> 
> Although, AFAIK, 102" is the limit statewide on all state roads, so even in a county that doesn't adopt the 102" limit, you're still OK on state roads, which would be like expressways and even 2 lane highways like in the UP. Turn off that state road and you can be nailed.
> 
> Are you completely confused now? I know I am.


I thought 102" was only allowed in months with no "R" in it. 

I think the 102" has to be allowed on all federal highways. MI for sure would be stupid to keep a good percentage of the tractor trailers out of the state. I do however see in the law that the auto manufactures had someone lobbying for them. All you need is a couple million to get someone to lobby for the snowplowers and you can get your way. 

I only wish when fighting a ticket it was legal to confront the judge what the law was. Cops cannot seem to get them straight.

This is coming from a guy who just found out that I violated the law in Mass by picking up a new plow before Oct 15th.


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

paphillips;361778 said:


> I saw you sitting in the Fenton bowl parking lot and had just past the weigh master and i figure he got you ! The bald weigh master is the worst ! White pine got hit for the same thing in December i here. We have a truck that is the same as you guys and drive it with the plow angled. I was told not to even drive in Grand Blanc with wings on cos GB Twp police will pull you over and ticket you.


Yeah he made me leave my plow in that parking lot until I removed the wings from it. Said that if I had the wings off and drove it at an angle, I could take it back to the yard. Of course the wings had locks on them so I couldnt get them off.


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

ThisIsMe;362373 said:


> See this is where it gets confusing. The cop told the OP that 8' was the law and the link that BNC http://law.onecle.com/michigan/motor-vehicles/mcl-257-717.html has it at 8' as well. If I read it correctly a trailer can go to 102" but the vehicle is 96".
> 
> Of course now you mention a cop said 8'6" and the OP had another cop saying 8'. Glad to see they are as confused as we are. Christ, pretty soon you will need to consult a lawyer before you can leave your driveway.
> 
> ...


The ticket was there regardless because the plow is 9ft by itself. Which according to him was 1 ft past the legal allowed limit. he said that if I could take the wings off, I could drive it back to the shop. But I couldnt get them off


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

Runner;362166 said:


> The GB Twp. police will pull you over for any little thing they can. Since they started their own little "carrier control", they have a field day on all the lawn service trucks out there...good revenue. All trucks must be lettered, safety equip., etc. All flatbeds and dumps must have GVW tags if they are pulling a trailer,...etc..


We have not had any issues with GB twp. I think its because most of our work is in GB so they do not mess with us to much


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

GrandScapes;362414 said:


> The ticket was there regardless because the plow is 9ft by itself. Which according to him was 1 ft past the legal allowed limit. he said that if I could take the wings off, I could drive it back to the shop. But I couldnt get them off


So pretty much 9' plows are illegal in your area? Crazy. If so I smell a oppurtunity for Blizzard dealership nearby. 

So you are saying that even if you he would of let you take the wings off you were still illegal.


----------



## Racer 28S (Nov 16, 2004)

Maybe I am a little clueless here but you are saying that my 11' plow on my L-8000 are illegal on the highway, I have a CDL but never heard about this.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nope, PA is different. No overwidth restrictions on plow equipment. I have a couple 10' plows on larger trucks that are legal, because at full angle they are at or under 8'6".


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

ThisIsMe;362418 said:


> So pretty much 9' plows are illegal in your area? Crazy. If so I smell a oppurtunity for Blizzard dealership nearby.
> 
> So you are saying that even if you he would of let you take the wings off you were still illegal.


Yes, he said that if you run a plow over 8ft regardless of the vehicle, you have to have a permit. AND the permit only allows you to drive the vehicle durning daylight hours only or all day and night on weekends and holidays.

I asked if it made a difference since we are actually licensed and insured to do municipal work if it was ok to have the 9 footer as city and county trucks do and he said when municipal workers work at night, that they are actually violating the law as well. I dont think he likes plow drivers to well.

All I know is I have a ticket that says

"Plow over allowed width. Legal width allowed 96"-8ft This trucks actual plowwidth 10-9" over width 2-9"


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You need to find out if Genessee County has adopted the 102" limit and if so, you may have something to go on. Also, how wide is a 9' plow when angled minus wings? It's gotta be under 96", check the mfg's website, should be there someplace. Between that and the plowing a private lot, you might be able to get out of it. 

Sounds more like he just didn't get any the night before and was taking it out on you.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Mark might be onto something. If the legal limit is 8'6" and your ticket says 8' pretty sure it could get thrown out for that. Worth checking into If so just chalk it up to lesson learned and try to comply.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

This is one nice thing about Illinois,,read the highlighted part...

(625 ILCS 5/Ch. 15 heading)
CHAPTER 15. SIZE, WEIGHT, LOAD AND PERMITS

(625 ILCS 5/Ch. 15 Art. I heading)
ARTICLE I. SIZE, WEIGHT AND LOAD

(625 ILCS 5/15‑100) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 15‑100)
Sec. 15‑100. (Repealed).
(Source: P.A. 87‑1203. Repealed by P.A. 90‑89, eff. 1‑1‑98.)

(625 ILCS 5/15‑101) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 15‑101)
Sec. 15‑101. Scope and effect of Chapter 15. 
(a) It is unlawful for any person to drive or move on, upon or across or for the owner to cause or knowingly permit to be driven or moved on, upon or across any highway any vehicle or vehicles of a size and weight exceeding the limitations stated in this Chapter or otherwise in violation of this Chapter, and the maximum size and weight of vehicles herein specified shall be lawful throughout this State, and local authorities shall have no power or authority to alter such limitations except as express authority may be granted in this Chapter.
(b) The provisions of this Chapter governing size, weight and load do not apply to fire apparatus or equipment for snow and ice removal operations owned or operated by any governmental body, or to implements of husbandry, as defined in Chapter 1 of this Code, temporarily operated or towed in a combination upon a highway provided such combination does not consist of more than 3 vehicles or, in the case of hauling fresh, perishable fruits or vegetables from farm to the point of first processing, not more than 3 wagons being towed by an implement of husbandry, or to a vehicle operated under the terms of a special permit issued hereunder.
(c) The provisions of this Chapter governing size, 
weight, and load do not apply to any snow and ice removal equipment that is no more than 12 feet in width, if the equipment displays flags at least 18 inches square mounted on the driver's side of the snow plow.
These vehicles must be equipped with an illuminated rotating, oscillating, or flashing amber light or lights, or a flashing amber strobe light or lights, mounted on the top of the cab and of sufficient intensity to be visible at 500 feet in normal sunlight. If the load on the transport vehicle blocks the visibility of the amber lighting from the rear of the vehicle, the vehicle must also be equipped with an illuminated rotating, oscillating, or flashing amber light or lights, or a flashing amber strobe light or lights, mounted on the rear of the load and of sufficient intensity to be visible at 500 feet in normal sunlight.
(Source: P.A. 94‑270, eff. 1‑1‑06.)


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

BNC SERVICES;362522 said:


> This is one nice thing about Illinois,,read the highlighted part...
> 
> (625 ILCS 5/Ch. 15 heading)
> CHAPTER 15. SIZE, WEIGHT, LOAD AND PERMITS
> ...


So in other words we are suppose to have our strobes or beacons when we are on the highway?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;362484 said:


> You need to find out if Genessee County has adopted the 102" limit and if so, you may have something to go on. Also, how wide is a 9' plow when angled minus wings? It's gotta be under 96", check the mfg's website, should be there someplace. Between that and the plowing a private lot, you might be able to get out of it.
> 
> Sounds more like he just didn't get any the night before and was taking it out on you.


I hate to be a dink, but the cop probably saw that the wings were locked on, and since Grand Scapes couldn't take the wings off right then, it's pretty obvious that he was driving around on surface streets over-width.

I'm just trying to keep Grand Scapes from getting his hopes up of getting out of it.

About ThisIsMe's comment where the cop wrote down the legal limit was 8' when it's 8'6", he could easily say "sorry, busy day, forgot to write the extra (6") on the ticket." We've got a couple of lawyer shows on talk radio here, and people call in because there's a technicallity on the ticket, so they're wondering if they can get out of it. The lawyers usually say no, that the cop is deemed, this isn't the exact term, but "close enough".

If it's a moving violation, set it up for a court date. Go to the court house and talk to the prosecuting attorney. Ask them what you need to do, pay higher court fees, whatever, just to keep the ticket off of your record.

If it's NOT a moving violation, and it's worth the effort, then keep the wheels of justice in motion, and set it up for a jury trial.

Never admit guilt, never pay the fine before you're ordered to do so before a judge.


----------



## Ultimate inc (Jan 22, 2007)

yeah there is a fat chick around here in saginaw that works for the weigh masters and she lets her authority go to her head. she got one of my crews last year cause i forgot to put the new tag on it was only 1 day over so my guys call me and i show up walk towards them and the ***** has them cuffed in the back of her truck she tell me to get back as i walk towards her and reaches for her gun i was thinking what the fuc* i just wanted to see what was going on long story short i end up getting 4 tickets and a bunch of other bull **** they just make it harder for us to do business and they know what there doing.:angry:


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

LwnmwrMan22;362541 said:


> About ThisIsMe's comment where the cop wrote down the legal limit was 8' when it's 8'6", he could easily say "sorry, busy day, forgot to write the extra (6") on the ticket." We've got a couple of lawyer shows on talk radio here, and people call in because there's a technicallity on the ticket, so they're wondering if they can get out of it. The lawyers usually say no, that the cop is deemed, this isn't the exact term, but "close enough".


My thinking on that was the confusion the law presents and not so much on the technicality. Seems even here there is not a firm answer on if 8' (as stated in the linked state law) is legal. Sees like the officer is quoting the correct state law, but if it was overridden by some county law then he might have a chance.Remember it is suppose to be guilty without a reasonable doubt If the local law is 8'6 and the cop thinks it is 8' how can a regular citizen know what is legal or not?

I think someday someone will be in court with such a charge and have pictures of all the town / county rigs oversized. One thing we have here in MA is some bogus disclaimer on every law, that State/ city vehicles are exempt from most of these crazy laws, seems like it is missing in the MI law as far as I can see.

Then again, the fact that the wings were locked on, will kill most of the chance he has if the cop mentions such in court.

Funny about the lawyers, I know one that claims anything can be thrown out over simple crap like that. Then again I am sure if you ask 10 lawyers the same question, you will get 10 different answers on the subject.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Ultimate inc;362553 said:


> yeah there is a fat chick around here in saginaw that works for the weigh masters and she lets her authority go to her head. she got one of my crews last year cause i forgot to put the new tag on it was only 1 day over so my guys call me and i show up walk towards them and the ***** has them cuffed in the back of her truck she tell me to get back as i walk towards her and reaches for her gun i was thinking what the fuc* i just wanted to see what was going on long story short i end up getting 4 tickets and a bunch of other bull **** they just make it harder for us to do business and they know what there doing.:angry:


Anybody else remember the days when cops were more like Andy Griffith?


----------



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

dlcs;362537 said:


> So in other words we are suppose to have our strobes or beacons when we are on the highway?


The way I read it yes, if you are over size.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

ThisIsMe;362559 said:


> My thinking on that was the confusion the law presents and not so much on the technicality. Seems even here there is not a firm answer on if 8' (as stated in the linked state law) is legal. Sees like the officer is quoting the correct state law, but if it was overridden by some county law then he might have a chance.Remember it is suppose to be guilty without a reasonable doubt If the local law is 8'6 and the cop thinks it is 8' how can a regular citizen know what is legal or not?
> 
> I think someday someone will be in court with such a charge and have pictures of all the town / county rigs oversized. One thing we have here in MA is some bogus disclaimer on every law, that State/ city vehicles are exempt from most of these crazy laws, seems like it is missing in the MI law as far as I can see.
> 
> ...


Yes, I understand your point.

For years, my dad delivered gas for Holiday stations, whether you have a Holiday in your area is beside the point.

Anyways, where their terminal was, when you left, you pulled onto the freeway, but this was before the freeway was the freeway, when they were still building it.

Anyways, on one side of the Mississippi river, it was a 10 ton road, on the other side, for 4 miles until the next exit, it was a 9 ton road. Basically a trap for trucks.

Finally my dad got the ticket one day, went to court, and the ticket was thrown out.

Yes, Grand Scapes should absolutely go to court and fight it, but don't be surprised if he has to pay.

First and foremost, find out if it's a moving violation, or an equipment violation.

I'd bet at any one time, 99% of us have one form of an equipment violation, if you wanted to be extremely technical, and if I got stopped at that time, I'd be upset, but..... I'm in charge of the vehicle.

If it's a moving violation, try what I said in a previous post, and if that doesn't work, try to get it to a jury trial, and hope the jury is full of plowsite.com guys.


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

The officer dick was for sure having a bad day. But I did somewhat get off I guess, I dont have a medical card which in a commercial vehicle is mandatory, I did not have the vehicle inspection sticker on the truck (it was updated but stickers at the office) You could not see my license plate as the salter blocks it (which he said this was the original reason for pulling me over)..The registration was not signed which makes it unvalid I guess..

so for all of this, he only wrote me for the plow width. AND the nice thing is he wrote out to my company so the ticket does not go direclty on my record. (when you have a commercial vehicle ticket they can write it out to the company unlike motor vehicle citations)

He actually threatened to tow my dump for me not having my medical card. Said it is a misdemeanor and a towable offense.

HE ALSO SAID ANGLING THE PLOW DOES NOT MATTER. HE SAID THE PLOW ITSELF CANNOT EXCEED 8 FT. HE SAID MOST COPS WILL NOT STOP YOU IF YOU HAVE IT ANGLED BUT IT DOESENT MATTER. HE MEASURED THE BLADE ITSELF. TECHNICALLY IT WAS ANGLED AS I WAS PLOWING A LOT WITH IT . I AINT EVEN GONNA LIE THOUGH, I STARTED PLOWING THE LOT WHEN I SEEN HIM PARKED IN THE GAS STATION AS I KNEW HE WAS GONNA TRY TO GET ME. IT WASNT EVEN MY ACCOUNT BUT WAS JUST TRYING TO KILL SOME TIME. SO YEAH TECHNICALLY I WAS ON THE ROAD WHEN HE SEEN ME.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

That dude and the GB cops have gotten us for them things town and state on the truck door, med cards, triangles, non working overhead running light, no registration signed all petty stuff. They usually give us fix it tickets and one to pay for.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

GrandScapes;362603 said:


> HE ALSO SAID ANGLING THE PLOW DOES NOT MATTER. HE SAID THE PLOW ITSELF CANNOT EXCEED 8 FT. HE SAID MOST COPS WILL NOT STOP YOU IF YOU HAVE IT ANGLED BUT IT DOESENT MATTER.


That is insane. If the law says no more then 8 foot wide and you angle a 8.5 foot plow, then you are under the 8' law. By the same reasoning you cannot put a 10 foot 2x4 on the truck.

Maybe you could question him on this in court? Maybe get a local dealer to go to court with you as a witness? Bring a local ad of all the plows being sold in MI that are 8.5' and over. I am not a lawyer but I think that if you get him to admit on the stand that all plows over 8' are illegal by his interpretation of the law it sets some form of presidence that might help the judge rule in your favor. Maybe? Just wish you did not have those wings on. 

Sounds like you need to do something. Even with that 9' plow without the wings they will get you again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

ThisIsMe;362620 said:


> That is insane. If the law says no more then 8 foot wide and you angle a 8.5 foot plow, then you are under the 8' law. By the same reasoning you cannot put a 10 foot 2x4 on the truck.
> 
> Maybe you could question him on this in court? Maybe get a local dealer to go to court with you as a witness? Bring a local ad of all the plows being sold in MI that are 8.5' and over. *I am not a lawyer but I think that if you get him to admit on the stand that all plows over 8' are illegal by his interpretation of the law it sets some form of presidence that might help the judge rule in your favor.* Maybe? Just wish you did not have those wings on.
> 
> Sounds like you need to do something. Even with that 9' plow without the wings they will get you again.


Trying not to be a dink, again, but.........

Just because something's sold, doesn't mean it's not illegal.

I was pulled over in my younger years because I had CB antennas that had blue lights up and down.

The highway patrolman pulled me over and confiscated on the spot, which then blew out my fuse that my tail lights were on, since I was younger then, and didn't think much into ways to wire like I do now.

Ended up going to court over it, and the judge threw it out, because he never knew there was such a law...... that's the arguement that needs to be approached.

IMO, I would go to court over it, what do you have to lose other than your own money??

Either you just pay the fine or fight it. If you fight it, the worse that could happen would be to pay the fine anyways. If you get a judge that says "that's rediculous" then you saved yourself the $100 or whatever the fine is....


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I would just pay the fine. My times worth more to me !


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

my concern with fighting it? Is im gonna piss the weighmaster guy off, hes gonna tell his buddys abotu us and we have about 25 trucks on the road on a daily basis in the summer. They could make my life a living hell with pulling my foreman over. Im just gonna see if the magistrate can do anything for me, but im not gonna bring the officer in to it. its not worth pissing a guy off that has a itchy writing finger...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

GrandScapes;362781 said:


> my concern with fighting it? Is im gonna piss the weighmaster guy off, hes gonna tell his buddys abotu us and we have about 25 trucks on the road on a daily basis in the summer. They could make my life a living hell with pulling my foreman over. Im just gonna see if the magistrate can do anything for me, but im not gonna bring the officer in to it. its not worth pissing a guy off that has a itchy writing finger...


Back to my story with when I got pulled over with the guy for having the blue CB antenna lights. He actually pulled me over for different issues 4 times in 8 months, never gave me a ticket, except for the time that he took the antennas.

Anyways, I had a record of it, and my parents sent a letter to a higher up with the state patrol (I was 16 at the time). After that I didn't see him in my rearview mirror anymore, or around town for that matter.

Anyways, you're in the same position I used to be, didn't want the risk of having someone think I really needed to see their power.

However, now, I'd probably fight it. After all, I'm not doing anything anyways, just waiting for the snow to fall, I'd probably try to save myself the money.

But then again, the way this year is going, my court date would be the only day it would snow, so I wouldn't be able to make it, really ticking the guy off.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

LwnmwrMan22;362637 said:


> Trying not to be a dink, again, but.........
> 
> Just because something's sold, doesn't mean it's not illegal..


Not being a dink at all. Then again you just said the same thing. My point was you have dealers that established a business selling what that thing are legal equipment in the state. Sort of makes a doubt in the judges minds is my thinking. Correct or not I am not sure.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

ThisIsMe;362826 said:


> Not being a dink at all. Then again you just said the same thing. My point was you have dealers that established a business selling what that thing are legal equipment in the state. Sort of makes a doubt in the judges minds is my thinking. Correct or not I am not sure.


I DO agree with you there..... do you end up with a judge that has common sense?? Or one that follows the law??


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

GrandScapes;362781 said:


> my concern with fighting it? Is im gonna piss the weighmaster guy off, hes gonna tell his buddys abotu us and we have about 25 trucks on the road on a daily basis in the summer. They could make my life a living hell with pulling my foreman over. Im just gonna see if the magistrate can do anything for me, but im not gonna bring the officer in to it. its not worth pissing a guy off that has a itchy writing finger...


Good point, but I wonder if it could backfire. Meaning that they could see you as easy prey and pull you over again. I honestly feel a few of them want the easy way out. Maybe standing up and saying not putting up with it.......

Either way a tough call and sad to see that it comes to this these days.

Then again at over 10' it might be best like the other said, suck it up and learn from it. Might be a better time later to fight when you are a little closer in the clear.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

LwnmwrMan22;362828 said:


> I DO agree with you there..... do you end up with a judge that has common sense?? Or one that follows the law??


As two lawyers friends have informed me...states do not really make laws, judges only do when they enforce them.

With some of these crazy laws we see these days, and 5 cops giving 3 different interpretations of the law, I would have to agree. I am also hearing that some judges are agreeing and getting tired of it. Now you need to get in front of one of those judges.


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

I dont know if anybody else has noticed but more and more cities are adding weighmasters to there force. Burton Just added two. They will find almost anything wrong with a "commercial" vehicle. The other day, they had my garbage man pulled over and the weighmaster was on a creeper under the truck... Come on. But its easy money to them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

GrandScapes;362892 said:


> I dont know if anybody else has noticed but more and more cities are adding weighmasters to there force. Burton Just added two. They will find almost anything wrong with a "commercial" vehicle. The other day, they had my garbage man pulled over and the weighmaster was on a creeper under the truck... Come on. But its easy money to them.


Yes, in our town of 1000, I noticed in the paper the other day they wanted to hire a commercial vehicle inspector.

Like I said in an earlier post, I pretty much guarantee that 99% of us have at least one violation, if absolutely by the book, every time we pull out the drive.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

glad I am in ill with my 12 footer


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

GrandScapes;362892 said:


> I dont know if anybody else has noticed but more and more cities are adding weighmasters to there force. Burton Just added two. They will find almost anything wrong with a "commercial" vehicle. The other day, they had my garbage man pulled over and the weighmaster was on a creeper under the truck... Come on. But its easy money to them.


i could go on all day about them just finding stuff...last week maby 2 weeks ago i saw one have a f350 dump pulled over with two trees that were hanging over the back and he was out there with his tape measure to see how long he was


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

84deisel;362903 said:


> glad I am in ill with my 12 footer


Don't drive down North Av west of 355, in Northbrook, Barrington and a few of the other towns around Chicago they will pull you over.

In Barrington a few years ago I was pulling a 45' trailer and got pulled over for over length. He said there was no way I was legal well I was and didn't get a ticket. I personaly think it was just a reason to pull me over to see if there was anything he could write up.

On North Ave I got pulled into the scale in Glendale heights I think is the town, to check weight and was just under the 80K. Again no ticket but he checked everything else. When I asked him why he pulled me over he said I looked heavy. It's a semi of course it looks heavy and how would you be able to tell just by looking at it.

In Northbrook they have a scale off of Dundee rd. I always see them pulling guys in. Northbrook loves to mess with guys who work for a living. I get pulled over for bs all the time when I am comming home from work at 2 or 3 am. It's always the same thing to they say they can't see the plate because of my hitch. You would think they know my truck by know not to mention I have a FOP medalion on the back that my cousin gave me.

Oh, also watch out on First ave south of 290 by the zoo. They set up a portable deal over there on the side street that runs on an angle after 22nd st to the zoo entrance. I have been waved in there as well but that is run by the state.

You are going to find more and more cities like said above adding scales and inspection sites. They generate a lot of revanue for the city with very little effort. They don't need any good reason to pull you over all they have to say is use some bs excuse like above. Then it's a fishing exposition to see how much money they can get out of you. They know most companies will just pay the fine because it cost them more in the long run to fight it.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

GrandScapes;362892 said:


> I dont know if anybody else has noticed but more and more cities are adding weighmasters to there force. Burton Just added two. They will find almost anything wrong with a "commercial" vehicle. The other day, they had my garbage man pulled over and the weighmaster was on a creeper under the truck... Come on. But its easy money to them.


why don't you look into a wide load permit for your trucks. It may not be all that bad. I would fight the ticket though, and drive from job to job with your wings off in the mean time.


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

WOW,

What is going on with these cops and the DOT all of a sudden.
Thank God in my area it has not gotten that bad yet, although the DOT has recently started cracking down on Landscapers or anybody with commercial plates.
I would have laughed in the guys face if he told me I could not drive it. Seems like they have nothing better to do IMO. Lucky for me I am a volunteer FF and know most of the local Police Officers. Seriously if a Cop pulled me over while plowing a commercial site and fed me that BS, I probably would have gotten locked-up.:realmad: 

So I guess you did well...

Jason


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

I would check the law. You being on private property means you are not in violation of anything. How many construction companies do you see hauling old dump trucks ect. on low boys to job sites and use them on site only. They don't even have plates on them. We have 6 plow trucks that we have towed to jobs where they stay. These trucks don't have plates ect. and we have never had an issue. The problem with these small town D.O.T. cops is they are only given a crash course in this stuff. They generally don't know all the laws and make mistakes on a regular basis. It is true that there is a width law for public roads, but in a private parking lot....lol No Way. Look how many 20' + snow pusher boxes are being used...hmmmmmm


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Metro Lawn;363044 said:


> I would check the law. You being on private property means you are not in violation of anything. How many construction companies do you see hauling old dump trucks ect. on low boys to job sites and use them on site only. They don't even have plates on them. We have 6 plow trucks that we have towed to jobs where they stay. These trucks don't have plates ect. and we have never had an issue. The problem with these small town D.O.T. cops is they are only given a crash course in this stuff. They generally don't know all the laws and make mistakes on a regular basis. It is true that there is a width law for public roads, but in a private parking lot....lol No Way. Look how many 20' + snow pusher boxes are being used...hmmmmmm


True and if this were the case all the loaders and backhoes and the pushers over 8' would be illegal in a the private lot. Wait I am sure someone will get a ticket for that. Problem is here he was not able to reduce the width (locked wings), meaning he had to get there at that width. Tough and a pain but......

Sad thing and unfortunately, safety is not the primary concern, but $$$$$ is.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

ThisIsMe;363067 said:


> Problem is here he was not able to reduce the width (locked wings), meaning he had to get there at that width. Tough and a pain but......QUOTE]
> 
> Michigan law does not recognize "assumption". The officer would have had to see them on the street. He could say the plow stays on site when the truck leaves. City of Fraser, MI stopped one of our drives for the same thing, but ours was an 8' with wings. At full angle it was still 104". He didn't write the driver, but made him take the wings off.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Metro Lawn;363147 said:


> ThisIsMe;363067 said:
> 
> 
> > Problem is here he was not able to reduce the width (locked wings), meaning he had to get there at that width. Tough and a pain but......QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

We have a weighmaster over on lawnsite that has been a wealth of information. According to what he has told us, this Grand Blanc officer is wrong. According to the Michigan Vehicle Code this guy is wrong, as well. I would be in court with this ticket, and I would have front view pictures of the truck with the plow angled with a tape measure to show the judge that it is within the 102" width that is required by law.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Metro Lawn;363147 said:


> Michigan law does not recognize "assumption".


Well if that is the case then he should fight it and win no problem.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

LwnmwrMan22;363158 said:


> Metro Lawn;363147 said:
> 
> 
> > I think that's where the issue came here. GrandScapes COULDN'T take the wings off, they were locked on.
> ...


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Runner;363196 said:


> We have a weighmaster over on lawnsite that has been a wealth of information. According to what he has told us, this Grand Blanc officer is wrong. According to the Michigan Vehicle Code this guy is wrong, as well. I would be in court with this ticket, and I would have front view pictures of the truck with the plow angled with a tape measure to show the judge that it is within the 102" width that is required by law.


Might want to ask is it 96" or 102" in this case.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

It is 102" in the state of Michigan. As a matter of fact, he had just posted on that a few days ago, as someone from here went over there and asked him.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Runner;363260 said:


> It is 102" in the state of Michigan. As a matter of fact, he had just posted on that a few days ago, as someone from here went over there and asked him.


Only on state roads and county roads that have approved the 102" limit. It can be done on an individual basis by county.


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Weight Issues*



Runner;363260 said:


> It is 102" in the state of Michigan. As a matter of fact, he had just posted on that a few days ago, as someone from here went over there and asked him.


Here in Ontario I have never been hassled for the width of our plowing equipment, I run a 8.2 V with wings,,, as well as the tractor blade we run is 124" overall... .

On the other hand, our DOT seems to take another means of taxing the little guy snow contractors. I have not had the pleasure yet, but have heard a number of horror storeys of the DOT charging us legit commercial operators for front axle overloading.
It would seem under Ontario law, if you exceed the manufacturers
weight limits, otherwise mount a real plow on your 1/2 or 3/4 ton pick-up and your over that limit, Heard the fine is 395.00 for the first offence
plus you have to drop the plow before you can be released. Not sure how you get the plow into the back of the truck.....

Just both our GOV run DOTs have their own issues to make money from....

Altymusic


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

Here is the actual wording of Michigans Motor Vehicle Code.

www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(kca0hs55d...eg.aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-257-717

Read it and decide for yourself.


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

257.717 Maximum permissible width of vehicle or load; operation or movement of implement of husbandry; extension beyond center line of highway; permit; designation of highway for operation of vehicle or vehicle combination; special permit; violation as civil infraction; charging owner.
Sec. 717.

(1) The total outside width of a vehicle or the load on a vehicle shall not exceed 96 inches, except as otherwise provided in this section.


Guilty as charged...


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I guess I have been lucky. The "diesel Dic*" has not stopped me in the winter. I have been stopped in the summer though. I was stopped in clarkston by two motorcycle cops ,they said my lettering wasn't big enough! I hate when they get the bikes out becasue you know their just going to pull people over. Just like the seat belt zones here in michigan, what a joke I aways see trucks stopped. My brother is a full time fireman and was working in a station that they shared with the state police. He knew some of the state motor carriers pretty good, they told him to keep your stuff straight , clean , and tied down and you should be good. What a suprise, they profile!!! If he gets stopped they find out he's a union fireman and let him go, now me I just hope I still have a ride home! The worst place I have had to drive through when working was bloomfield, I hated working down there. Either way " trucker fu**ers " are easy money for cities and states so I guess we are all in the same boat!!! 
If the legal width in michighan is 96" Then how can I own a 102" snowmobile trailer! Not questioning anyone here, I just find it intersting?


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

I always thought the 102" was a US DOT standard. What happens when I travel to Michigan, can they shut me down cause I'm my trailer is too wide? Something just isn't right here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

(7) The director of the state transportation department, a county road commission, or a local authority may designate a highway under the agency's jurisdiction as a highway on which a person may operate a vehicle or vehicle combination that is not more than 102 inches in width, including load, the operation of which would otherwise be prohibited by this section. The agency making the designation may require that the owner or lessee of the vehicle or of each vehicle in the vehicle combination secure a permit before operating the vehicle or vehicle combination. 

I already C & P this, but here we go again. 

The limit in MI is 102" on all state roads. See above.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

dlcs;363473 said:


> I always thought the 102" was a US DOT standard. What happens when I travel to Michigan, can they shut me down cause I'm my trailer is too wide? Something just isn't right here.


I think on any federal highway they have to allow 102". Given the fact that a good many trailers (read $$$ and commerce for the state) are 102" they would be foolish not to allow. Again if I read it right, it seems the vehicle is 96" and the trailer can go 102"


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;363501 said:


> (7) The director of the state transportation department, a county road commission, or a local authority may designate a highway under the agency's jurisdiction as a highway on which a person may operate a vehicle or vehicle combination that is not more than 102 inches in width, including load, the operation of which would otherwise be prohibited by this section. The agency making the designation may require that the owner or lessee of the vehicle or of each vehicle in the vehicle combination secure a permit before operating the vehicle or vehicle combination.
> 
> I already C & P this, but here we go again.
> 
> ...


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

Mark is right....all STATE roads are 102".

State roads are those with a letter in front of it, such as I-75, US24, M-1...etc

The rest of the roads are county or local. For those guys who run in Oakland County, you are allowed 102". I am not sure about Wayne, Macomb, Genesse but a quick call to the county road commission where you work will get you the information you need.

Grand Scapes....if you got stopped by the actual county weighmaster and not a sheriff's deputy or a local cop, then he should know what numbers to use. Those guys are only allowed to enforce certain things in Michigan and since they are the ones to issue the permits, they should know what numbers to go by.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ThisIsMe;363529 said:


> Mark,
> I heard you say that before, and I am sure it is true, but how is the average Joe suppose to know. Say I moved to MI and wanted to know?
> 
> No offense but "I heard it from some guy on the internet" does not float in court. The original OP was told by the cop it was 86" the link says 86". These days to me, I would not run anything over 86" unless I see it.
> ...


That wasn't for you, that was for whoever C&P the 96" subsection. Either he didn't read the whole thread or reading comprenhension is not his strong point.

As for the rest, I'm not really sure. There used to be a map that showed which counties had approved the 102" limit. Haven't seen it in a long time, but I did some checking when I bought my first trailer that was 102" wide.

Our local landscape association has a state DOT officer do a mock inspection once a year as well, and he (they) have stated that the limit is 102". However, there are also numerous answers that he needs to find because everything is so freakin' confusing, even for the guys that are supposed to enforce the laws.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;363686 said:


> That wasn't for you, that was for whoever C&P the 96" subsection. Either he didn't read the whole thread or reading comprenhension is not his strong point.
> 
> As for the rest, I'm not really sure. There used to be a map that showed which counties had approved the 102" limit. Haven't seen it in a long time, but I did some checking when I bought my first trailer that was 102" wide.
> 
> Our local landscape association has a state DOT officer do a mock inspection once a year as well, and he (they) have stated that the limit is 102". However, there are also numerous answers that he needs to find because everything is so freakin' confusing, even for the guys that are supposed to enforce the laws.


It's the same way here in MN. Even if you think you're completely legal, you run the risk of running into an inspector that interprets the law a different way.

Take mudflaps. There's a law that says something along the lines that all trucks that carry loads need to have mudflaps within 1" of the ground. One time I got a warning, because my pickup, pulling a trailer, didn't have mudflaps on. 4 other times I've been in a road side inspection, they've never said a thing.

I agree, it can be frustrating at times when you really do try to be legal, but the you're told that either your not, or are told about something you never knew existed.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

LOL. Then there is mudflaps. Here in Michigan, there is not a height limit or requirement for flaps, but it is based off angle of trajectory. In other words, the farther back the flaps are from the tire, the higher they can be. I'm not sure what the angle requirements are right off hand, though.


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

bltp203;363591 said:


> Mark is right....all STATE roads are 102".
> 
> State roads are those with a letter in front of it, such as I-75, US24, M-1...etc
> 
> ...


Yeah it was the county weighmaster in the white 3/4 ton chevy pickup. He wasnt even packing


----------



## JOEC (Oct 12, 2004)

It ain't about doing the right thing. It's all about the $$$$$$$$
Pay the ticket and thank them for being such a great help for fighting crime.

STAY AWAY FROM US MAINTENANCE THEY SUCK


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

So the lesson learned here is.

If you house ever gets robbed in MI, call the cops and tell them the robbers just left in a plow tuck with a 10' plow, tailgate spreader covering the license plate and no mud flaps. Then maybe they will respond.

To see 20 cop cars on the scene tell them they stole some of your beer while robbing you and they might be drinking it while fleeing the scene.

Of course it will do nothing to help with the fact that your house was robbed, but at least you can get payback.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ThisIsMe;363809 said:


> So the lesson learned here is.
> 
> If you house ever gets robbed in MI, call the cops and tell them the robbers just left in a plow tuck with a 10' plow, tailgate spreader covering the license plate and no mud flaps.  Then maybe they will respond.
> 
> ...


Too funny, ROTFLMAO


----------



## JOEC (Oct 12, 2004)

You know it. Three tickets for that county. Thats money for them. Getting robbed hell thats a report and a detective wasting time. It's all about the dollar. Serve and protect forget about it. I had a buddy get pulled over 6 times in one night for over weight issues. The over weight was snow in the back of a six wheeler. He normally hauls gravel with this truck. I don't know about you guys but snow is not as heavy as gravel not even half or even a quarter. Remember its fluffy that comes out of the sky not the ground. Common sense should be part of the job and if you don't have it you should consider working another job. What's scary about that. Are own government gave them a gun and the right to enforce the law. Politics


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

ThisIsMe;363809 said:


> So the lesson learned here is.
> 
> If you house ever gets robbed in MI, call the cops and tell them the robbers just left in a plow tuck with a 10' plow, tailgate spreader covering the license plate and no mud flaps. Then maybe they will respond.
> 
> ...


You can also add that when the robber opened the door of the truck, you did notice that the truck did not have an updated inspection sticker. And when he took off, his triangles fell out the door. I also managed to knab the robbers wallet and there was no medical card in there.

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

GrandScapes;363846 said:


> You can also add that when the robber opened the door of the truck, you did notice that the truck did not have an updated inspection sticker. And when he took off, his triangles fell out the door. I also managed to knab the robbers wallet and there was no medical card in there.
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA


Plus, he's right down the street, sleeping, but he's got a smoke in his mouth, and you're nervous for him, because you didn't see any fire extinguisher fix mounted at an easily accesible spot.


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

I AINT EVEN GONNA LIE THOUGH said:


> So, if he didn't see you on the road, you would have a valid complaint and could have waited until he left.... but, the property owner could have played with you more. ...considering you were trespassing .. he could have booted or towed your equipment.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm sure this will make you happy as can be. I was fueling up at a Pacific Pride yesterday AM with my loader-14' Daniels and 12' back plow fully extended--when a cop pulled in to fuel up as well. Didn't even look twice at me. It was 4 AM, though.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;366179 said:


> I'm sure this will make you happy as can be. I was fueling up at a Pacific Pride yesterday AM with my loader-14' Daniels and 12' back plow fully extended--when a cop pulled in to fuel up as well. Didn't even look twice at me. It was 4 AM, though.


That ticket would of been like 7 violations.

Considering the laws these days you were committing a crime worse then a murder, rapist and an arson all together there and you got away with it all.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ThisIsMe;366191 said:


> That ticket would of been like 7 violations.
> 
> Considering the laws these days you were committing a crime worse then a murder, rapist and an arson all together there and you got away with it all.


Start building the gallows. 

But I wasn't smoking. :redbounce


----------

